# Grafikkarte gesucht



## Jedi-Joker (15. August 2014)

Hallöchen,

aktuell habe ich noch eine alte Geforce GTS 450 in meinem PC eingebaut. Allerdings möchte ich diesen durch eine neue Grafikkarte ersetzen. Die neue Grafikkarte soll leise, schnell und gute Energieeffizient (niedriege TDP-Wert) bieten. Vor allem möchte ich Games in der maximalen Einstellungen spielen.

Da ich bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Geforce-Karten gemacht habe, möchte ich dabei bleiben. Allerdings bei einem besseren Radeaon würde ich auch wechseln. 

Hier sind meine andere PC-Komponente für den Fall:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed
CPU-Kühler: Raijintek Aidos
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB von G.Skill ( Ares )
Netzteil: Cougar A450/R



Grüße

Jedi-Joker


----------



## Hias_147 (15. August 2014)

Kommt drauf an, wie viel Geld du ausgeben willst.
Ich habe mir gerade erst eine MSI Radeon R9 280X Gaming 3G für knapp €240,- geholt und muss sagen, dass ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit bin. Alle Spiele die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe waren leicht mit maximaler Einstellung möglich und dabei ist die Karte immer noch angenehm leise. 
Wenn du unbedingt wieder eine nVidia Karte haben willst wäre in dieser Leistungsklasse die GTX 770 angesiedelt, jedoch ist sie um einiges teurer und das bei weniger Grafikspeicher. Die Leistung ist ungefähr gleich bei den beiden Karten, ist halt von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich ob es eher auf AMD (Sprichwort Mantle) oder nVidia angepasst ist.
Wenn du ein bisschen mehr Geld zur Verfügung hast, könntest die R9 290 noch eine Option sein, aber alles was drüber liegt (GTX 780, Titan, R9 290X, R9 295X) lohnt sich nicht, da die Mehrleistung den riesigen Aufpreis nicht unbedingt wert ist. Da ist es besser jetzt nicht soo viel auszugeben und dann u.U. wieder früher in eine neue Grafikkarte zu investieren.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2014)

Also, je nach dem, was Du ausgeben kannst, würde ich eine AMD R9 280X empfehlen für einen Preis ab c.a. 220€ r9 280x in PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): R9 280X Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Bei Nvidia ist die GTX 770 gleichstark, aber ca 40€ teurer gtx 770 in PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  . Aber wenn Du dieses Cougar-Netzteil hast Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  , dann passt das genau für diese beiden Karten (je 1x  PCIe 6Pin und 8Pin) 

Noch besser wäre dann erst eine AMD R9 290 für 330€, und die ist dann so stark, dass sie sogar besser als die teurere GTX 780 ist. Und die 200 Euro teurere GTX 780 Ti ist wiederum nur ca 10% schneller. Aber: die braucht 2x PCIe 8Pin, das ginge zwar per Adapter auch mit dem Cougar, aber da kann ich nicht garantieren, dass es dann bei Leistungsspitzen 100% reicht.



Wegen des Strombedarf: bei Last brauchen die R9 280X und GTX 770 um die 200W, nach genauem Modelle und Boost-Takt. Da ist aber keine irgendwie besonders sparsam, so dass das relevant für die Stromrechnung sein könnte. Die TDP ist bei den Karten bei 230-250W, aber die TDP ist NICHT der Strombedarf, sondern nur die vom Hersteller für den absoluten Maximalfall EVENTUELL nötige Kühlleistung für den Grafikkartenkühler, und da wird - auch weil manche übertakten wollen - bei Grafikkarten gern was höher gegriffen als "nötig".


----------



## Jedi-Joker (15. August 2014)

Vergessen zu erwähnen, dass mein Budget max. 300€ ist.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2014)

passt ja mit der r9 280x


----------



## Jedi-Joker (15. August 2014)

Wollte noch erwähnen, dass ich neben Gaming auch was im Bereich "3D-Design" zurzeit mache. Mehr Modellierung/Rendering, aber viel weniger Animation/Rigging. Deswegen suche ich eine passende Graka dafür 




Herbboy schrieb:


> passt ja mit der r9 280x




3Gb hört sich doch gut an, aber welche Hersteller würdest du empfehlen? Suche nach einem seehr leise Graka unter hohen Last.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2014)

MSI, Asus, Gigabyte und Sapphire zB, du zwar die mit 2-3 Lüftern. Die Lüfterkurven sind da aber teils so eingestellt, dass die (wegen Marketing) auf Temperaturen kühlen, die unnötig niedrig sind, dafür drehen die Lüfter dann hörbar. Da kannst Du aber mit dem MSI-Afterburner einfach die Kurve anpassen, zB statt schon bei 50 Grad auf 40% und bei 60 Grad auf 50% Speed zu gehen, machst Du das erst bei zB 70 und 80 Grad oder du wählst nur 30 und 40% Speed statt 40 und 50% - diese Temps sind für moderne Grafikkarten immer noch völlig unproblematisch, einige Hersteller stellen die Karten sogar so ein, dass die so lange hochtakten bis 90 Grad erreicht werden und erst dann aufhören. Und das würden die ja nicht tun, wenn es gefährlich wäre 

Bei manchen Karten aber wegen der Länge aufpassen. Die MSI zB ist recht kurz


----------



## Jedi-Joker (15. August 2014)

Wie siehts mit einer Geforce-Grafikkarte aus? Welche Graka soll ich nehmen? Preislich könnte ich auch entsprechend entgegenkommen, wenn es geht. Aber soll nicht viel sein.


----------



## svd (16. August 2014)

Die GTX770 ist ja schon oben genannt worden. Das ist derzeit die einzige preislich attraktive nvidia Karte, imo, zwischen GTX770 und GTX780 ist einfach ein zu großes Loch.
2GB VRAM sind aber schon in zB Watch_Dogs hinderlich. Und Versionen mit 4GB so überteuert, dass du bei AMD gleich eine höhere Leistungsklasse und 4GB VRAM (R9 290) bekämst.

Aber für FullHD (und, wie bei W_D, ggf. ohne die ganz krassen Anti-Aliasing Settings) ist die natürlich noch super geeignet.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. August 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Die GTX770 ist ja schon oben genannt worden. Das ist derzeit die einzige preislich attraktive nvidia Karte, imo, zwischen GTX770 und GTX780 ist einfach ein zu großes Loch.
> 2GB VRAM sind aber schon in zB Watch_Dogs hinderlich. Und Versionen mit 4GB so überteuert, dass du bei AMD gleich eine höhere Leistungsklasse und 4GB VRAM (R9 290) bekämst.
> 
> Aber für FullHD (und, wie bei W_D, ggf. ohne die ganz krassen Anti-Aliasing Settings) ist die natürlich noch super geeignet.



Ja, ich würde mir aktuell auch keine Karte mit 2GB VRAM mehr holen. Mein Rat wäre, wenn Du lieber eine NVidia möchtest, noch ein paar Wochen zu warten.

GTX 880 & 870 sollen bereits im September veröffentlicht werden und üblicherweise fällt dann die Vorgängergeneration sehr schnell im Preis.


----------



## svd (16. August 2014)

Stimmt, die großen Maxwells wollt ich noch erwähnen, hab's aber wegeditiert...

Hmm, eine 880 oder 870 im Mini-ITX Format könnte mich selber dazu bewegen, einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (16. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde mir aktuell auch keine Karte mit 2GB VRAM mehr holen. Mein Rat wäre, wenn Du lieber eine NVidia möchtest, noch ein paar Wochen zu warten.
> 
> GTX 880 & 870 sollen bereits im September veröffentlicht werden und üblicherweise fällt dann die Vorgängergeneration sehr schnell im Preis.



Wenn ich schon eine Grafikkarte mir holen werde, dann wohl erst Ende September/Anfang Oktober. Bis dahin können ja die Preise für die Redeaon- und Geforce-Karten noch fallen. Ich erkunde mich halt vorab, welche Grafikkarte ich mir holen werde.


----------



## svd (16. August 2014)

Dann würde ich auf einen Preissturz bei der GTX780 hoffen, wenn's nvidia sein muss. 
Falls das nicht geschieht und keine Maxwell Karte diese Lücke füllen wird, eine gute R9 290 holen.

AMDs kommende Tonga Karten werden wohl hauptsächlich die 280er Reihe ersetzen, aber nur 2 statt 3GB VRAM bieten.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (17. September 2014)

Heute habe ich eine Geforce GTX 970 von Palit gefunden. Vom Preis her ist es für mich noch akzeptabel. Nur die Frage ist, wie gut die Grafikkarten von Palit sind. Kenne mich da gar nicht aus.

PCIe Palit GTX970 4GB 2xDVI,mHDMI,3xDP | nVidia | PCIe | Grafikkarten | PC-Komponenten | Bora Computer Online Shop


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2014)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Heute habe ich eine Geforce GTX 970 von Palit gefunden. Vom Preis her ist es für mich noch akzeptabel. Nur die Frage ist, wie gut die Grafikkarten von Palit sind. Kenne mich da gar nicht aus.
> 
> PCIe Palit GTX970 4GB 2xDVI,mHDMI,3xDP | nVidia | PCIe | Grafikkarten | PC-Komponenten | Bora Computer Online Shop



Die neuen Nivdia-Karten, auch die GTX 970, wurden noch gar nicht offiziell vorgestellt, da weiß niemand, wie schnell die wirklich sein wird - und wann es die dann lieferbar gibt. Man rechnet mit irgendwann Mitte bis Ende Oktober...  Und Du weißt auch nicht, ob diese gelistete Karte nicht evlt. eine mit der lauten Nvidia-Standardkühlung ist, weil es ja auch noch keine genauere Beschreibung gibt.

Ob der Preis okay ist, wird man also jetzt noch gar nicht sagen können. Ist sie so stark wie die GTX 780? Dann ist der Preis selbst jetzt schon etwas zu hoch, weil du die schnellere AMD R9 290 auch für 300-330€ bekommst - aber für Nvidia-Fans wäre es vlt noich okay. Ist die Karte schneller als eine R9 290 ? Dann wäre der Preis gut, WENN die R9 290 dann, wenn es die GTX 970 auch lieferbar ist, immer noch um die 300€ kostet und nicht nur noch 250-260€. 

Allerdings muss die neue 70er nicht unbedingt so stark oder stärker sein als die alte 80er. D.h. die GTX 970 könnte evlt nur zwischen der GTX 770 und 780 liegen, und dann wäre der Preis zu hoch, da die R9 290 wie gesagt schon schneller als die GTX 780 ist bei ca 300-330€ DERZEIT.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (17. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die neuen Nivdia-Karten, auch die GTX 970, wurden noch gar nicht offiziell vorgestellt, da weiß niemand, wie schnell die wirklich sein wird - und wann es die dann lieferbar gibt. Man rechnet mit irgendwann Mitte bis Ende Oktober...  Und Du weißt auch nicht, ob diese gelistete Karte nicht evlt. eine mit der lauten Nvidia-Standardkühlung ist, weil es ja auch noch keine genauere Beschreibung gibt.



Meine Frage war eher, ob die Palit-Version diverse Geforce-Karten allgemein gut ist. Ob es auf die neuste Grafikkarte bezog, habe ich vorhing nicht geschrieben.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Ob der Preis okay ist, wird man also jetzt noch gar nicht sagen können. Ist sie so stark wie die GTX 780? Dann ist der Preis selbst jetzt schon etwas zu hoch, weil du die schnellere AMD R9 290 auch für 300-330€ bekommst - aber für Nvidia-Fans wäre es vlt noich okay. Ist die Karte schneller als eine R9 290 ? Dann wäre der Preis gut, WENN die R9 290 dann, wenn es die GTX 970 auch lieferbar ist, immer noch um die 300€ kostet und nicht nur noch 250-260€.



Da ich bisher mit Geforce-Reihe gut klar komme, ist die Geforce GTX 970 zurzeit meine erste Wahl. Ob ich diese Karte direkt zum Start kaufen werde? Ne, warte bis die ersten Tests da sind.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Allerdings muss die neue 70er nicht unbedingt so stark oder stärker sein als die alte 80er. D.h. die GTX 970 könnte evlt nur zwischen der GTX 770 und 780 liegen, und dann wäre der Preis zu hoch, da die R9 290 wie gesagt schon schneller als die GTX 780 ist bei ca 300-330€ DERZEIT.



Ich warte eh bis die ersten Tests da sind und kann mich entscheiden, welche GTX 970 mir holen werde.


----------



## donma08 (17. September 2014)

GeForce GTX 980 und 970 ab Freitag im Handel


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2014)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Meine Frage war eher, ob die Palit-Version diverse Geforce-Karten allgemein gut ist. Ob es auf die neuste Grafikkarte bezog, habe ich vorhing nicht geschrieben .


 Dann lass den ganzen Teil "Heute habe ich eine Geforce GTX 970 von Palit gefunden. Vom Preis her ist es für mich noch akzeptabel." plus Link demnächst einfach weg   da muss man ja denken, dass es Dir auch um die GTX 970 per Se geht und du nur wissen wolltest, ob du DANN auch zu Palit greifen kannst...

Palit ist einer von ca 6-7 schon eine Weile etablierten Nvidia-Herstellern. Hab über die noch nix nennenswert Negatives gehört. Deren "guter" Kühler nennt sich Jetstream. 


@donma08: das wäre schön, wenn das wirklich stimmt. Ist aber schon seltsam, dass die Shops angeblich Karten sofort lieferbar haben sollen und vorher keine einzige Fach-Redaktion schon ein Exemplar für nen Test bekommen hat. Aber dann wird man wohl sicher spätestens Montag wissen, wie gut oder schlecht die Karten sind.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (17. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann lass den ganzen Teil "Heute habe ich eine Geforce GTX 970 von Palit gefunden. Vom Preis her ist es für mich noch akzeptabel." plus Link demnächst einfach weg   da muss man ja denken, dass es Dir auch um die GTX 970 per Se geht und du nur wissen wolltest, ob du DANN auch zu Palit greifen kannst...



Ich wollte nicht wissen, ob ich zur Palit zu greifen kann. Wollte nur halt wissen, wie gut die Palit-Karten im allgemein sind. Und außerdem geht der Link eh nicht mehr, weil der Eintrag dieser Palit-Karte nicht mehr da verfügbar ist 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Palit ist einer von ca 6-7 schon eine Weile etablierten Nvidia-Herstellern. Hab über die noch nix nennenswert Negatives gehört. Deren "guter" Kühler nennt sich Jetstream.


 
Hört sich gut an, aber die Tests werden Sie noch zeigen 



Herbboy schrieb:


> @donma08: das wäre schön, wenn das wirklich stimmt. Ist aber schon seltsam, dass die Shops angeblich Karten sofort lieferbar haben sollen und vorher keine einzige Fach-Redaktion schon ein Exemplar für nen Test bekommen hat. Aber dann wird man wohl sicher spätestens Montag wissen, wie gut oder schlecht die Karten sind.



Ist am Freitag nicht erstmal eine Launchparty für die 900er-Reihe geplant? Kann mir vorstellen, dass die Karten für die Händler genau am Freitag bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2014)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Ist am Freitag nicht erstmal eine Launchparty für die 900er-Reihe geplant? Kann mir vorstellen, dass die Karten für die Händler genau am Freitag bekommen.


 jo, aber normalerweise bekommen Redaktionen immer schon vorher Exemplare zum testen, bevor es die Karten wirklich "überall" auch gibt. Und auch komisch ist, wenn das stimmt, dass nicht viel mehr Shops die Karte schon vorgelistet haben. Denn die Shops müssten ja schon längst wissen, dass sie dann Freitag die Karten bekommen UND zu welchem Einkaufspreis. vlt. isses aber nur "Marketing", vlt bekommen ein paar Dutzend Shops je nur 2-3 Karten INSGESAMT...  

zb als jetzt grad vor 3 Wochen die neuen Sockel 2011-CPUs rauskamen, waren die schon seit Mai (!) gelistet bei Preisvergleich-Seiten.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (17. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> jo, aber normalerweise bekommen Redaktionen immer schon vorher Exemplare zum testen, bevor es die Karten wirklich "überall" auch gibt. Und auch komisch ist, wenn das stimmt, dass nicht viel mehr Shops die Karte schon vorgelistet haben. Denn die Shops müssten ja schon längst wissen, dass sie dann Freitag die Karten bekommen UND zu welchem Einkaufspreis. vlt. isses aber nur "Marketing", vlt bekommen ein paar Dutzend Shops je nur 2-3 Karten INSGESAMT...
> 
> zb als jetzt grad vor 3 Wochen die neuen Sockel 2011-CPUs rauskamen, waren die schon seit Mai (!) gelistet bei Preisvergleich-Seiten.




Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht. Aber das gehört jetzt nicht in meinen Thread rein, dieses Thema^^


----------



## donma08 (19. September 2014)

Geforce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2014)

Jo, die GTX 970 scheint auch laut einem zweiten Test mit einigen Games auch ähnlich der R9 290 zu sein. Für den Preis nicht schlecht, aber ich würde noch warten, bis die erste Aufregung sich legt und man die noch etwas günstiger bekommt, oder die R9 290 vlt. von AMD weiter im Preis gesenkt wird als Reaktion.


----------

